# Goldelritzen überwintern, worauf muss ich achten



## Sonnenblume73 (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, haben einen "Schalenteich", 1500l, 1m tief. Haben drei Goldfische und 12 Goldelritzen drin. Die Elritzen sind jetzt ein Jahr alt. Haben wir letztes Jahr im Oktober aus dem Teich gefischt und bis April im Aquarium "groß gezogen". Dann in den Teich gesetzt. Überleben Goldelritzen den Winter im Teich?
Worauf sollte man unbedingt achten?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Okt. 2015)

Hi,

kommt halt drauf an wie groß die Fläche mit den 1m Tiefe ist. Wenn nur ein paar cm2 so tief sind und der Rest des Teiches durchschnittlich 30-40cm bringt das net viel da bei hartem Frost kaum flüssiges Wasser übrig. Bei Goldfischhaltung sollten 1m Tiefe schon auf  min. 2-3qm3 vorhanden sein (so ein __ Goldfisch wird bei guten Haltungsbedingungen/Pflege seine 30-40cm)
Pimephales promelas sind recht hart im nehmen und kommen aufgrund ihrer geringen Größe auch mit wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser aus. Sie sind praktisch das nordamerikanische Gegenstück zum heimischen __ Moderlieschen. Ihr halbes Leben haben sie mit einen Jahr auch schon fast rum (werden auch kaum älter wie 2-3 Jahre)


----------



## Sonnenblume73 (21. Okt. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kommt halt drauf an wie groß die Fläche mit den 1m Tiefe ist. Wenn nur ein paar cm2 so tief sind und der Rest des Teiches durchschnittlich 30-40cm bringt das net viel da bei hartem Frost kaum flüssiges Wasser übrig. Bei Goldfischhaltung sollten 1m Tiefe schon auf  min. 2-3qm3 vorhanden sein (so ein __ Goldfisch wird bei guten Haltungsbedingungen/Pflege seine 30-40cm)
> Pimephales promelas sind recht hart im nehmen und kommen aufgrund ihrer geringen Größe auch mit wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser aus. Sie sind praktisch das nordamerikanische Gegenstück zum heimischen __ Moderlieschen. Ihr halbes Leben haben sie mit einen Jahr auch schon fast rum (werden auch kaum älter wie 2-3 Jahre)


Hallo,
vielen Dank. Also der komplette Teich ist 1m tief.


----------

